# نشكرك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح



## حياة بالمسيح (27 ديسمبر 2020)

نشكرك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح على فرط محبتك العظيمة لنا التي لا يعبر عنها بكلمات بشرية محدودة وعلى نفسي الطالع والداخل وعلى حفظك لي حتى هذه الساعة وعلى كل النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا كثر خيرك وبيغمرنا جودك اللامتناهي وعلى الصحة والعافية التي حفظتها لنا حتى هذه الساعة بنحمدك ونحن ممتنين لك على عظم صلاحك ايضاً فانت اله صالح للكل ومراحمك اللامحدودة هي بتشملنا كلنا وبتتجدد كل صباح ويحمدك كل اعمالك ويباركك اتقياؤك بنباركك يا ربنا الحبيب وبنسبحك وبنغنيلك وبنرنملك احلى الاغاني والترانيم عربون محبتنا وشكرنا وامتناننا وبنمجدك وبنرفعك ونعليك وبنرفعلك تضرعاتنا وصلواتنا تقدمةً وبخوراً وطيباً وذهباً ولباناً ومراً عند قدميك حتى يرجعن كل المجد اليك وحدك تبارك اسمك القدوس الى الابد امين


----------

